# Trigger stop for S&W m67-1



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

I just picked up my Smith m67-1. It is is like new except for he fact that the original owner removed the trigger stop (or whatever it is called) and lost it. It is the piece that sits behind the trigger in a slot in the body of the gun and stops the trigger from traveling too far.

Does anyone know what the part is actually called? Where I can get one? How hard it is to install?

Here is the gun and the slot where the piece goes.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

I just added pics of the gun and where the piece goes to the original post.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The trigger stop is a small oblong hardened steel disk with a tiny hole in it. The side that lays against the frame is slightly serrated/grooved, to provide a roughened surface to "grip" the frame surface it's mounted on. In use, it is adjusted so that just as the trigger is pulled far enough to release the hammer, the rear of the trigger hits the trigger stop, preventing any further rearward travel, and then that tiny screw is tightened securely. In real-world use, the tiny screw often works loose, and trigger stop moves. If you're lucky, it moves rearward, and you just end up with more trigger "overtravel" in the single-action mode of fire. If you're UNLUCKY, it moves forward and wedges itself in the new location, jamming the trigger so it cannot move far enough to the rear to release the hammer, and you find yourself with a cocked and loaded revolver that you cannot shoot and cannot open/unload.

Under these circumstances, all that can be done is unscrew the strain screw, which will release pressure on the mainspring, then jam something firmly between the hammer and the frame and carefully transport the weapon to a S&W-certified revolversmith for disassembly and repair.

For this reason, I do not recommend trigger stops be used except on range-only guns for target shooting, and then only if there is a qualified gunsmith nearby that can address any problems if they crop up. Most police departments eventually required the trigger stops be completely removed on duty weapons to prevent jamming or other stoppages caused by stops loosening due to recoil.

I rarely tell someone this, but I truly believe it to be the case, in this case: you're better off _WITHOUT_ the gun part that's missing from your gun.

Sorry for the long-winded semi-rant.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, that is why the original owner removed it. I will not be using it for anything other than a range gun and probably not even for that. I mainly just bought it to have it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, I don't have any objection to showing you what it looks like.

A trigger stop (not sure what gun/frame size it came out of; it was in my junk bin):










The one installed in my S&W M15:










Other side of the M15, with the sideplate off so you can see the way it's mounted. The screw in the center of the photo is what's holding it in place:










I will update my above post to say that the stop actually fits into a slot in the frame, instead of being screwed onto the side of the frame as I implied above. The screw passes through an unthreaded hole in the frame and into the slot, where it mates with threads in the hole of the trigger stop itself (visible in the first picture).

Hope this was helpful, but I don't want to give you the wrong impression; even though I have one in that M15, I still hate the dang things. My M15 is a trip-down-memory-lane shot-only-rarely range-only gun, so I left it as-is when I bought it. All my other S&Ws have had trigger-stopendectomys within hours of being purchased, but I can understand you wanting to restore your M67 to original condition, thus, the photos.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> My M15 is a trip-down-memory-lane shot-only-rarely range-only gun, so I left it as-is when I bought it.


That is exactly what my gun is going to be also. I just want to replace the part to make it whole again.

Thanks for the pics and the info. They do help. It is nice to see that it is such and easy install. That should take about five minutes if I can ever find the damn piece. I think the m67 is just the stainless version of the m15 you have so it should be the same installation.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

WOW! 
Above and beyond reply DJ.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

*DJ Niner*

If you decide you can live without that one I would be willing to make you an offer.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Have you tried Brownells or Numrich or if all else fails S&W? If not do a internet search for those names.

Good luck


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, no, and yes.


----------



## TARO_THE_TALENT (11 mo ago)

DJ Niner said:


> The trigger stop is a small oblong hardened steel disk with a tiny hole in it. The side that lays against the frame is slightly serrated/grooved, to provide a roughened surface to "grip" the frame surface it's mounted on. In use, it is adjusted so that just as the trigger is pulled far enough to release the hammer, the rear of the trigger hits the trigger stop, preventing any further rearward travel, and then that tiny screw is tightened securely. In real-world use, the tiny screw often works loose, and trigger stop moves. If you're lucky, it moves rearward, and you just end up with more trigger "overtravel" in the single-action mode of fire. If you're UNLUCKY, it moves forward and wedges itself in the new location, jamming the trigger so it cannot move far enough to the rear to release the hammer, and you find yourself with a cocked and loaded revolver that you cannot shoot and cannot open/unload.
> 
> Under these circumstances, all that can be done is unscrew the strain screw, which will release pressure on the mainspring, then jam something firmly between the hammer and the frame and carefully transport the weapon to a S&W-certified revolversmith for disassembly and repair.
> 
> ...





Playboy Penguin said:


> I just picked up my Smith m67-1. It is is like new except for he fact that the original owner removed the trigger stop (or whatever it is called) and lost it. It is the piece that sits behind the trigger in a slot in the body of the gun and stops the trigger from traveling too far.
> 
> Does anyone know what the part is actually called? Where I can get one? How hard it is to install?
> 
> Here is the gun and the slot where the piece goes.





Playboy Penguin said:


> I just picked up my Smith m67-1. It is is like new except for he fact that the original owner removed the trigger stop (or whatever it is called) and lost it. It is the piece that sits behind the trigger in a slot in the body of the gun and stops the trigger from traveling too far.
> 
> Does anyone know what the part is actually called? Where I can get one? How hard it is to install?
> 
> Here is the gun and the slot where the piece goes.


I had one M67-1 with TRIGGER STOP located behind the trigger. I think that the original owner installed it, see my photo attached.


----------

